# Mystery Shoppers in AU



## DanielHelion (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello all!

Mystery Customer Researcher / Mystery Shopper
Helion Research (MSPA member)

As a Helion Evaluator you will evaluate all sorts of services including, shops, restaurants, car showrooms, the list goes on. You will be set a scenario to follow for each evaluation and then you will be asked to fill out an online questionnaire. 


You will only select the jobs you can complete in your area and that you have time to complete. 

You will be paid for each evaluation you complete at the fixed fee that you accept before you complete it. Each shop will pay anywhere between $20 and $40 per evaluation with each evaluation taking around 1 to 1 and half hours to complete. You will be paid monthly.
If you are asked to make a purchase by Helion, this will be reimbursed at the cost agreed before. 

Mystery Shopping is not a full time employment but a great way to earn some extra income. 

You do not need to have experience to become a Helion Evaluator. Helion provides full in-depth trainings and provides detailed instructions with every evaluation. 

If you need more info, you can write to me. I will send you a link to our website.
Currently we are running a project for an electronics company and we are paying $30 per visit.


----------



## Cyberkid (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi

I am aware of the mystery shopper concept which is used as a tool to evaluate marketing concept and marketing research techniques.
Let me know how to contact you. I am willing to engage in this activity.

Thanks



DanielHelion said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Mystery Customer Researcher / Mystery Shopper
> Helion Research (MSPA member)
> ...


----------



## DanielHelion (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello, CyberKId!
You can write me an email - dbankov at helionresearch dot com


----------



## Ladyjane (Apr 27, 2014)

DanielHelion said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Mystery Customer Researcher / Mystery Shopper
> Helion Research (MSPA member)
> ...


I am interested in joining. Feel free to message me for more information please.


----------



## DanielHelion (Aug 6, 2015)

I can't message you for unknown reasons. If you want, you can write to me at dbankov at helionresearch dot com

Thank you!


----------

